# Bittorent: House of Dragons deutlich vor HDR Ringe der Macht



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bittorent: House of Dragons deutlich vor HDR Ringe der Macht*

					Die HBO-Serie House of Dragons hat bei Bittorent mehr Zuschauer als die Amazon-Serie Ringe der Macht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Bittorent: House of Dragons deutlich vor HDR Ringe der Macht*


----------



## socceroos1 (26. September 2022)

Naja, viele haben Prime somit erklären sich auch die höheren Zahlen bei GoT:HoD (Bittorrent). Ich find bis her die HDR Serie nicht schlecht. Teils etwas unnötig in die Länge gzeogen. Mal sehen wie es am Ende der Staffel insgesamt ausschaut.


----------



## Bloodrock (26. September 2022)

Tsja....bei Bittorrent kann Jeff nicht einfach die Bewertungsplattform kaufen und abschalten um Interesse zu faken XD


----------



## RobertFoster (26. September 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, House of Dragons ist langweiliger als Die Ringe der Macht. Beide Serien sind durchtränkt vom sozialem "Gerechtigkeitszwang" der derzeit überall zelebriert wird. Unterhaltsam sind beide.


----------



## BxBender (27. September 2022)

Oh, gleich mal schauen.
Ich dachte HDR steht für ganz was anderes. 
^^ ;-P


----------



## soulstyle (27. September 2022)

Sry habe mich nie mit Torrents beschäftigt
Ist das eigentlich nicht illegal gewesen zumindest muss mann doch wissen oder genau Unterscheiden mit den Urheberrechten usw. ?
Oder sind alles legale Inhalte mittlerweile?

Wenn nicht wie kann man das unterscheiden?


----------



## Torsley (27. September 2022)

mir sagt das eher das mehr leute ein abbo für prime zu hause haben als eines der andere streaming anbieter.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sry habe mich nie mit Torrents beschäftigt
> Ist das eigentlich nicht illegal gewesen zumindest muss mann doch wissen oder genau Unterscheiden mit den Urheberrechten usw. ?
> Oder sind alles legale Inhalte mittlerweile?
> 
> Wenn nicht wie kann man das unterscheiden?


Aus dem Artikel:



> Zwischen dem 7. und 21. September haben 9 Millionen Zuschauer via Bittorent das Prequel zu Game of Thrones angesehen. Die Ringe der Macht kommt hingegen nur auf 5 Millionen *illegaler* Downloads auf dem Portal im selben Zeitraum.




Wir haben Amazon Prime. Und ich finde die HDR Serie bisher ganz gut.

"House of Dragons" interessiert mich nicht. Bzw ich habe "Game of Thrones" nie gesehen.
Nur mal vereinzelt ein paar Folgen. Das sind mir einfach zuviele Staffeln. Da muß man immer am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Kaboooom (27. September 2022)

RobertFoster schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, House of Dragons ist langweiliger als Die Ringe der Macht. Beide Serien sind durchtränkt vom sozialem "Gerechtigkeitszwang" der derzeit überall zelebriert wird. Unterhaltsam sind beide.


Ist das bei House of Dragons auch so? In der kostenlos verfügbaren ersten Folge ist mir bis auf einen dunkelhäutigen Ritter mit blonden Haaren ehrlich gesagt nichts aufgefallen.

Bei Ringe der Macht ist das Drehbuch auffallend schwach. Man hat das Gefühl die Drehbuchautoren wissen nicht so recht, was und vor allem wie zu beschreiben. Die Story springt uninspiriert von Punkt zu Punkt, ohne dass wirklich viel passiert. Und die Wokeness tut natürlich ihr Übriges. Allen voran Galadriel als (bewusst unsymphatischer?) "strong woman"-Charakter funktioniert aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht, um die Story als Identifikationsfigur voranzutreiben.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Allen voran Galadriel als (bewusst unsymphatischer?) "strong woman"-Charakter funktioniert aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht, um die Story als Identifikationsfigur voranzutreiben.


Auf mich wirkt sie symphatisch. So unterschiedlich können die Wahrnehmungen und Geschmäcker sein.


----------



## RobertFoster (29. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Ist das bei House of Dragons auch so? *In der kostenlos verfügbaren ersten Folge *ist mir bis auf einen dunkelhäutigen Ritter mit blonden Haaren ehrlich gesagt nichts aufgefallen.
> 
> Bei Ringe der Macht ist das Drehbuch auffallend schwach. Man hat das Gefühl die Drehbuchautoren wissen nicht so recht, was und vor allem wie zu beschreiben. Die Story springt uninspiriert von Punkt zu Punkt, ohne dass wirklich viel passiert. Und die Wokeness tut natürlich ihr Übriges. Allen voran Galadriel als (bewusst unsymphatischer?) "strong woman"-Charakter funktioniert aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht, um die Story als Identifikationsfigur voranzutreiben.


Labersack. Ahnungsloser. Zwei Wörter die dein Dasein treffend bezeichnen.


----------

